# Dust collection fittings pant wye vs side wye, vs tee



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

For a lot of reasons I've decided I amd going to use a HF 2ph dust collector as soon as one shows up on CL without getting snatched up first.

And I will be adding a 5" super dust deputy, with 5" 30 gauge snap together ducting from Ace/HD/Lowes. We don't have menards down here, so that is not an option. Internet shipping prevents a lot of online ordering, but I know there will have to be some.

I'll try to pre-empt a lot of the usual comments by saying, 5" is uncommon around here, 6" is too big for my shop. But 5" is the right size for me, and it is cheaper than PVC, and pvc drain/sewer schedule 20 is not available here so that is not a choice for me. Stove pipe is, but it is too expensive. I won't be running into problems with pipes collapsing because the HF dc is not powerful enough for that, and I am reinforcing the thin walls with tight fitting plywood brackets.

This project will only be done with 5" 30 gauge ducting. Of course one of the problems is that the fittings go the wrong way, so I will have to flatten out crimped ends etc for sex change. I will do that and I don't care. Also, there is only one kind of elbow available here, the adjustable kind from 0 to 90 degrees . There are no other kind of elbow joints here, but that is okay, these are fairly cheap, and will do the job.

But the big problem in designing this right now, are branch intersections.

I must have a branch right off of the cyclone intake. One goes up, the other goes down. I would like to do that with a "true wye" 60-degrees. The bottom goes to the saw, and branches from there to the sander and drill press further down stream as shown in the first drawing. But there is no room for it.

The top goes across the ceiling and drops down on the other side of the shop for the band saw, lathe, and optional downdraft area and main workbench.

My question is, this branch at the cyclone - I know that it can't be a "tee", exactly. But I am tight for space, and I see branch fittings that are kind of like a "tee" and kind of like a "wye". That is, they branch at 45-degrees, quickly, and take up less vital space.

Will it be a huge mistake for me to use this smaller fitting instead of a "pants wye" which would, of course, be better?

Also, I know that it is a good idea to have a long, straight run into the cyclone. That is not an option in my shop, which, as I say is small. (12×20 detached shed)

first depiction shows the "pants wye",










second shows the idea for the smaller fitting that I am asking about.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I think you will find option 1 is far superior in performance to option 2, but neither will perform as well as 5 to 10 pipe diameters of straight pipe leading into the cyclone. Both will allow chips into the DC and filter without the straight run.

But sometimes we have to make due with what will fit. Good luck!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Just searched through the local Menards, but I was on the lookout for 6". I was delighted they had 24 gauge metal that all nested neatly into each other. They only place I got stuck was going down to 4". All they had were Fernco's, but they fit both the metal, and 4" PVC, and I know I can get the 4" flex hose on the 4" PVC, so I was good. Just have to assemble, and get one length of 6" flex hose for my joint to the can.

I also have a HF, and I think the 5" will need to go 4" pretty quick, because they had zip, so not having a Menards won't cost you anything.

On the other side, if a person needed 8" Menards would work out well for you.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I have the HF collector, it was my first. In a 12×20 shop save yourself the trouble of hard line. Just use a flex hose to your tools. Put a quick fit adapter on the hose (just a short piece of pipe that fits inside the tool fittings. 
If you want to ride down to South GA I've got dust collectors, table saws, jointers, etc to sell you.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is a double 4" off 5" y. Can also be made as a double 5, or a 5 and a 4 off of 5". Just plug the extra port.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Steve, here is the tag off a 4" x 6" uncrimped fitting from my Menards in Illinois. Stock item. I use these to adapt to different duct boots for Ras, chop saw, ect.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> Just searched through the local Menards, ...
> ...
> On the other side, if a person needed 8" Menards would work out well for you.
> 
> - therealSteveN


As I say. Menards is not a store here. not one within 500 miles.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> I…Just use a flex hose to your tools. Put a quick fit adapter on the hose (just a short piece of pipe that fits inside the tool fittings.


I'm tired of tripping over things as is, so part of this project is to help minimize that.


> If you want to ride down to South GA I ve got dust collectors, table saws, jointers, etc to sell you.
> 
> - GrantA


Ping me offline, Grant. I am actually looking for a decent used table say. Jet contractor type or hybrid. My old ryobi bt3000 is on it's last legs


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> I think you will find option 1 is far superior in performance to option 2, but neither will perform as well as 5 to 10 pipe diameters of straight pipe leading into the cyclone. Both will allow chips into the DC and filter without the straight run.
> 
> But sometimes we have to make due with what will fit. Good luck!
> 
> - TungOil


Thanks! Yeah, I hate that I have to do it this way. I think I need a shop about 3 times the size, but it wouldn't be a cozy in the winter


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> Here is a double 4" off 5" y. Can also be made as a double 5, or a 5 and a 4 off of 5". Just plug the extra port.
> ...
> - ibewjon


I think 4" would be too constricting and lose efficiency, expecially if I replace the impellor later for a Ricon one.

Notice the horizontal compactness of the second drawing? That is what I am after. Otherwise, I am going to have to move lighting fixtures around which I don't really want to do, since I just put them in about 9 months ago.

You make these things from scratch, Jon? That is well done, I have to say.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, a little practice, then easy. It can also be made all 5", I just don't have one made. It could be cut down a little shorter, maybe an inch less. I learned from a couple old sheet metal workers. If you want the pattern, I can post it.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

I appreciate that Jon, but won't need it, I don't think. There are just so many things I wish I had time for - blacksmithing for one, and sheet metal work for another. I need to clone myself.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Understood…I am riding in the same boat, and I retired last fall. They tell me it gets worse!


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ace/HD/Lowes all offer ship to store for free, consider that in your planning.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I think I have it… I found a 45 degreet t


> Ace/HD/Lowes all offer ship to store for free, consider that in your planning.
> 
> - wichman3


Yes indeed. I meant to note that. I do that with HD and Ace all the time. They're a half mile from home and I have an old Ford Ranger.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I think I have it… I found a 45 degree tee, and rearranged it a little. Mere inches make a lot of difference in my plan…


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

So 2- 90's tied together is what you really wanted. Something like this.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey TelescopeMaker in case you didn't see I sent you a message here on the site


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

I should probably start a project with this instead of posting it here, but in case any of you are curious, I managed to make up the 5" blast gates I will need. I'm not completely happy with the slider so that may change.









And here is the crimping tool I made from an extra pair of vice grips. It has flat jaws which I adjusted parallel and added blocks of oak on end grain. The rods are 5/32 K&S stock I had laying around. All glued up with 5 min epoxy.

It really did the charm.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> So 2- 90 s tied together is what you really wanted. Something like this.
> ...
> 
> - ibewjon


Yes, that is what I need. Unfortunately the only place that has stuff like that is Oneida or one of the other big name dust collection companies. And they are for spiral pipe sizes, and none of them specifically for 5" all the way around, and they all want an arm an a leg for them.

I suppose I could make one out of wood, but that would probably cost too


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

One could be made from two 90's in an hour. Short or long radius 90's?


----------



## DRWard (Apr 13, 2019)

The pants wye, coming off the cyclone, should work fine as a means of joining/separating the two branches of your DC system. Use side wyes off the branch lines to the individual tools. I did this in my shop and have been pleased with the performance of the DC.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> One could be made from two 90 s in an hour. Short or long radius 90 s?
> 
> - ibewjon


Hm. You are right, and that isn't a bad idea.
Long radius, otherwise it defeats the point… and my 90s, here, are actually two adjustables set at 45 each. Kinda wish I had a spot welder actually.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

> The pants wye, coming off the cyclone, should work fine as a means of joining/separating the two branches of your DC system. Use side wyes off the branch lines to the individual tools. I did this in my shop and have been pleased with the performance of the DC.
> 
> - DRWard


Interesting. Thanks.
I knew I couldn't be the only one


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have the spot welder from Harbor Freight. Inexpensive, and works great. Two models, 120v or 240v.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

> Ping me offline, Grant. I am actually looking for a decent used table say. Jet contractor type or hybrid. My old ryobi bt3000 is on it s last legs
> - TelescopeMaker


if South GA is within your reach, then you should check out facebook marketplace in the ATL area..

I've seen at least 4 different Delta Unisaws for less than $900 in the past week. (all less than 15 years old)
-I have a Jet Hybrid saw that I found in marketplace for $460


----------

